# Does the new Toro Snowmaster really clear to the driveway?



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi, Everyone. 

I do like the new snowmaster, but am going to wait until next season to get one depending on the real world reviews and hands on experience. 

Right now my CCR 2000 does fine, however its loud and smells.

I was looking at Toro's promotional video and at minute 1:43 when the person is clearing the EOD (End of driveway) snow the snowmaster doesn't get everything, in fact the person walks over a large chunk it missed. 






Maybe I am being nit-picky but that kind of money. Also, I noticed it doesn't clear completely to the driveway, In the video between 1:17-2:03 it shows a light layer of snow on the driveway. 

My house in Colorado faces north, has a 3 car driveway, and a corner lot with about 200 feet of sidewalk. My almost 30 year old ccr2000 clears to the driveway. 

If I leave a light layer on my driveway it wont melt off so fast.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Steve,

It looks like a good single stage unit with an excellent optional Quick Stick chute control, like most Toro products it is very pricey. Most snowblowers (2 stagers) do not clean too close to the surface. You could set them lower but you will be feeding them shave plates. You may want to consider a 2 stage machine that will better handle the EOD plow pile. There are a few good machines in that price range that will probably serve you better, I would also look at the: Ariens built Sno-Tek 24, the Cub Cadet 524 and the Husqvarna ST224.

Good luck with whichever machine you choose.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I agree with Cardo. I don't know how Toro claims this is a two stage machine when it doesn't have an impeller behind the auger. It has a rubber center that doesn't contact the pavement like your CCR, since the scraper bar height is set with the skid shoes on the sides of the bucket. Interesting concept, only time and field use will determine it's future. I also would wait for honest reviews or consider a true two stage for EOD and the CCR for clean up work.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I was at the dealer yesterday looking at a few HD versions of the 826 but didn't pay much attention to the snowmaster, it was a 724. if eod is an issue I think the SM824 might be a better choice


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I saw it side by side sitting next to a 24 Compact and some other machine. I did not look at it head on but at at angle.

Footprint wise, it looked Bigger than the 24 Compact.
Weightwise, while it's not as heavy as a 2 stager, IMO, it's heavy enough and priced at a pricepoint, where if I was considering one, I would rather just spring the extra coin for a 2 stager. 

Granted, everyone's situation is different, and I already have a SS to supplement, there are pros to a SS *surface cleaning*, versus a 2 stager on smooth surfaces.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

My EOD has never been an issue, plows never come through my neighborhood as I am located toward the end of the subdivision. The city plows only plow the main street and the HOA only plows the common areas. When I use my ccr 2000 I blow the snow to the sides, not in the front of my driveway. I have never needed a 2 stage, in the 6 yrs I have lived in my current house I have got by with a SS, and that's what the snowmaster is - a single stage.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I like Toro products but I'd never buy a new model anything. Let the real world reviews come in for a year before pulling the trigger on a new model.


----------



## Pilsner73 (Nov 16, 2015)

micah68kj said:


> I like Toro products but I'd never buy a new model anything. Let the real world reviews come in for a year before pulling the trigger on a new model.


I agree with that sentiment if someone can wait a season or two it will probably be worth it. So far there are few real world test/reviews some sound very promising but CR gave it fair marks.

I find it an interesting compromise between the usual single stage design out there and the two stage units.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

Pilsner73 said:


> I agree with that sentiment if someone can wait a season or two it will probably be worth it. So far there are few real world test/reviews some sound very promising but CR gave it fair marks.
> 
> I find it an interesting compromise between the usual single stage design out there and the two stage units.


I agree. I can wait since my 2000 has newer paddles, scraper bar and primer button. 

Just getting to the point I want something new that is much quieter and doesn't smell so bad


----------



## Advocate (Nov 29, 2015)

I looked the the Toro model while waiting for the dealer to open this weekend. I have not used the machine, but did watch a sales person demo it to another buyer. It's well made, but I think it may have challenges moving wet, heavy snow. If you have only modest snow amounts or really powder snow, it will likely be fine. It seems to be targeting users that are considering the typical single stage paddle units, which all look the same design wise. This unit gives someone the two-stage "look" without the two-stage capability and function. Where I live, we get all kinds of snow conditions, so I don't want to be limited with a single-stage unit. My neighbor tries living with with a single-stage unit and most storms, he ends up paying someone to plow his driveway. Good luck with your decision. I would go to a dealer and ask them to demo it cutting through snow to help decide if it will meet your needs before buying it.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

Advocate said:


> I looked the the Toro model while waiting for the dealer to open this weekend. I have not used the machine, but did watch a sales person demo it to another buyer. It's well made, but I think it may have challenges moving wet, heavy snow. If you have only modest snow amounts or really powder snow, it will likely be fine. It seems to be targeting users that are considering the typical single stage paddle units, which all look the same design wise. This unit gives someone the two-stage "look" without the two-stage capability and function. Where I live, we get all kinds of snow conditions, so I don't want to be limited with a single-stage unit. My neighbor tries living with with a single-stage unit and most storms, he ends up paying someone to plow his driveway. Good luck with your decision. I would go to a dealer and ask them to demo it cutting through snow to help decide if it will meet your needs before buying it.


That's why a lot of us are waiting for real world reviews from people on this site. 

My CCR2000 does have to go through wet heavy snow occasionally, it does a decent job for being as old as it is. 

You would think the snow master would do a decent job, however we will see. 

I have seen several times were my 2000 has did a decent job at blowing wet heavy snow (only about 4"-5") when my neighbor across the street with his Ariens 2 stage has to stop the blower and remove his little shovel that's fixed to the top and remove all the built up snow, because its clogged. But that's a different topic. 

Normally when we have a big storm coming I like to keep up on it. I get out and start blowing the snow when there is about 4" built up, otherwise when its only calling for around 5" I usually wait until its done and then get the blower out.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

The Snowmaster 724 QXE has a list price of $849, While the two stage Power Max 724 OE has a list price of $899.
For the extra $50, i'd go with the Power Max.

Does a four stroke engine even have necessary RPM for a one stage machine?


----------



## warreng24 (Mar 8, 2015)

Just some data points (post Black Friday).

The Home Depots near me are all sold out of pretty much everything except the Toro Snowmasters and the electric Snow Joe's.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

warreng24 said:


> Just some data points (post Black Friday).
> 
> The Home Depots near me are all sold out of pretty much everything except the Toro Snowmasters and the electric Snow Joe's.


Wow!.. That didn't take long!

What area are you located in?


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I actually think that this could be a good machine for certain kinds of snow storms. 

Probably lighter storms up to the 5"-6" range. But than when you get to the end of the driveway where the amounts of snow are usually doubled, I think there would be a little bit of concern. 

It looks like it even throws pretty well. But is this with lighter and fluffier snow? How would it handle the wet and heavier snow? 

As far as the cleaning down to the ground opinion, my 1971 Ariens does just about the same kind of clean up. Sorry to burst the single stage owners bubble. 

Now as far as saving time on getting the clearing job done. How much time does it actually take to clear your property? After my repower, I cut about 40 minutes (?) I think... off of my time. Now I do a lot more clearing than just my own property. I help my neighbors on both sides of me and than do some fooling in other areas. So with my BIG "L" shaped property and all of the extras, I could be around the 1:00-1:30 range. All depending on the amounts of snow. 

So the guys that have these single or double width postage stamp 40'-50' driveways with the grass areas on both sides with no obstructions, these are 20 minute jobs. How much more time do you want to save? Snow clearing takes time. It's a job and a job that needs to get done. You can only make this bear of a job as easy as possible to a certain extent. 

Now I would bet that this machine is pretty expensive. Did I see $850? To have a single stage unit like this for a good chunk of change, is it worth it? Why not just purchase a two stage and not have to worry about having a second smaller machine for smaller storms? 

If I get a smaller 3"-4" lighter snow storm, it is easier just to push the snow all the way up the driveway or where ever you have to put it. Most single stages do not throw that far, so it would just be piling snow up where you'd have to move it down the road and to me, that adds another addition to the job. 

I know that I am commenting on what I have done, how I have done it, what I have to clear and what I have used to clear for 30 years, but I do not think that this machine would help my situation all that much. Especially for this kind of money.

I have always done all of my clearing of the snow... in the slow but sure kind of fashion. But when I first noticed how the old Tecumseh always struggled in deeper snow, I always thought to myself, there has to be something better for this job. Something better to move the job a long better and be able to do it with a bit more ease. My repower, (Briggs 342CC) did that. So that did speed things up for me. But only in the sense of having that ability to make the job go easier, not really for speed and time. I have never been that type of guy to rush and get the job done. That just causes more problems and adds stress to the job I have always tried to take the cool, calm and sure way of clearing the snow. But I will not lie, when I hear that we are getting a good size storm or that we are going to get nailed, I get totally PO'd. :icon_whistling:


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Bottom line is.. If your CCR2000 does a good job with the snow you get the new snowmaster will be a wonderful job with the same snow. Toro don't make bad machines. Some guys here think we all want heavy hard to maneuver two stage machines which is not true.

This new machine will do wonderful



steeve725 said:


> That's why a lot of us are waiting for real world reviews from people on this site.
> 
> My CCR2000 does have to go through wet heavy snow occasionally, it does a decent job for being as old as it is.
> 
> ...


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Of course. The best single stage in the free world, a Honda HS621 is a 4 stroke and it works great and has tons more torque then any 2 stroke




Loco-diablo said:


> The Snowmaster 724 QXE has a list price of $849, While the two stage Power Max 724 OE has a list price of $899.
> For the extra $50, i'd go with the Power Max.
> 
> Does a four stroke engine even have necessary RPM for a one stage machine?


----------



## joeyd5oh (Aug 30, 2015)

The Snowmaster in my opinion may have serious problems with any EOD snow containing chunks of ice that snow plows leaves. While it looks good for small snowfalls that are light and fluffy just like the conditions shown in the Toro video Ill stick with my trusted Toro 2 stage machine any day for the EOD mess.


----------



## rlb (Jan 5, 2015)

So how would the Snowmaster compare to the 721 single stage? Same engine but different SS design. There is only about an $80 difference between the 721 QZR and the 724 ZXR.


----------



## Pilsner73 (Nov 16, 2015)

For EOD I have always ran single stage blowers and though a good 2 stage will clear a wider path and can handle some of the harder snow/ice better than my single stage, it hasn't failed me with EOD or heavy snowfalls. There are times my neighbors running 2 stagers with similar areas to clear take longer. I'm not saying my single stage beats a 2 stage machine just that a good well maintained snowblower be it single or 2stage can do the job usually.


----------



## rlb (Jan 5, 2015)

So would the 724 SnowMaster have any advantage/disadvantage vs the 721 QZR?


----------



## Pilsner73 (Nov 16, 2015)

rlb said:


> So how would the Snowmaster compare to the 721 single stage? Same engine but different SS design. There is only about an $80 difference between the 721 QZR and the 724 ZXR.


That's the question - obviously the 721 is lighter and easier to manhandle, with a proven design but will the the snowmaster work like a two stage steadily chewing up whatever is in it's path with the added benefit of cleaning down to the ground? Hopefully in the next few months we get some good reviews from people.


----------



## rlb (Jan 5, 2015)

Ok. Guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

joeyd5oh said:


> The Snowmaster in my opinion may have serious problems with any EOD snow containing chunks of ice that snow plows leaves. While it looks good for small snowfalls that are light and fluffy just like the conditions shown in the Toro video Ill stick with my trusted Toro 2 stage machine any day for the EOD mess.


That's why I'm glad I don't have to deal with any end of the driveway snow as the plows never come by my house.

However since my house faces north and I have a large driveway with a lot of sidewalk to clear I don't want to have to get a two-stage out for 2" to 3" snowstorms.

Where I live we might only get two storms in a winter where it's 7" or more.

Last winter, living in northern Colorado I only had to use my CC 2000, 5 times last winter.

I have lived in my general area for 13 years and have always got by with my single stage CCR 2000.

Some people truly do need two stages, some people want a two stage, however I can get by just fine with a single stage.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

joeyd5oh said:


> The Snowmaster in my opinion may have serious problems with any EOD snow containing chunks of ice that snow plows leaves. While it looks good for small snowfalls that are light and fluffy just like the conditions shown in the Toro video Ill stick with my trusted Toro 2 stage machine any day for the EOD mess.


FYI- my Honda HS621 has no problem with end of driveway ice chunks, I have no reason to believe the Toro won't either


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

rlb said:


> So how would the Snowmaster compare to the 721 single stage? Same engine but different SS design. There is only about an $80 difference between the 721 QZR and the 724 ZXR.


The 721 has a lower intake then the snowmaster so *theoretically* the snow master should be better in the really deep stuff. BUT the biggest difference is that the snowmaster is POWERED so no puching line you have to do with the 721. + it has the power steering that turns on a dime and the single chute adjustment put the snowmaster way ahead of the 721


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

rlb said:


> So would the 724 SnowMaster have any advantage/disadvantage vs the 721 QZR?


see my post 26. Lots of advantages for the snowmaster.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

NJHonda said:


> see my post 26. Lots of advantages for the snowmaster.


So, NJHonda. Have you had a chance to use your snowmaster yet and if so did it clear to the pavement as Toro Claims?


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

steeve725 said:


> So, NJHonda. Have you had a chance to use your snowmaster yet and if so did it clear to the pavement as Toro Claims?


It was over 70 degrees over the weekend here in Jersey.. so no not yet


----------

